# Fullers 1845 Recipe?



## Beer Krout (8/6/06)

Hi AHBers

Anybody got an AG Fullers 1845 recipe that gets pretty close to the real thing?

Just love the fruitcake thing happening here.

The bottle lists ...
"A blend of amber malt and goldings hops results in a delicious fruit cake aroma, full bodied malt and a dry hoppy finish."

Haven't been able to track a recipe on google.

Cheers
Brett


----------



## wee stu (8/6/06)

No recipe, but from Protz's CAMRA real ale almanac: 

OG 1062 ABV 6.3%

Ingredients:
Alexis and Chariot pale malts (I wish you luck)
amber and crystal malts
50 units of clour (presumably ebc)
Goldings hop pellets for bitterness and aroma
50 units of bitterness

Not much more than the label tells you really.


----------



## sinkas (8/6/06)

The recent March/April Zymurgy has a Fullers ESB clone if thats any help...


----------



## Beer Krout (9/6/06)

sinkas said:


> The recent March/April Zymurgy has a Fullers ESB clone if thats any help...



Haven't seen that issue. I ordered Zymurgy back in April, but am yet to see any issues <_<


----------



## Beer Krout (26/6/06)

Any comments on this recipe.
Not sure if this will give the fruitcake flavour.

Fuller's 1845 Strong Ale Clone 
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale) 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 27.35 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Equipment: (50L Mash Tun + 60L Pot) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.52 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SRM) Grain 82.8 % 
0.47 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (23.0 SRM) Grain 8.6 % 
0.47 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 8.6 % 
56.00 gm Goldings, East Kent (G&G) [5.20%] (60 min) Hops 35.4 IBU 
14.00 gm Goldings, East Kent (G&G) [5.20%] (30 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
14.00 gm Goldings, East Kent (G&G) [5.20%] (10 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.018 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.5 % 
Bitterness: 45.4 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 16.0 SRM

Mash Profile
Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 5.46 kg 
Sparge Water: 19.53 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.24 L of water at 77.4 C 67.8 C 60 min 

Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Corn Sugar Volumes of CO2: 2.0 
Pressure/Weight: 93.3 gm Carbonation Used: - 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 21.0 C Age for: 28.0 days 
Storage Temperature: 21.0 C


----------



## Graeck (10/7/06)

In the March/April Zymurgy noted above, they say that 1854 contains Pale and Amber Malts. I "assume" that they mean that this is all it contains...since in other Fuller's beers discussed in the article, when they contained crystal, it was stated specifically...as were all the other malts in the other beers. Though, maybe it was an oversight....

I've seen several recipes online and they all contain Crystal...but I'm questioning that a little bit based on the Zymurgy article - then again the CAMRA book almanac quoted above says different. One person whose recipe I found on the net who used 1lb of Amber and 1lb of Crystal 90L (6lbs pale) said it wasn't quite dark enough. Not sure what to make of that... Maybe go for a darker Amber and use more of it? He though more, or a darker Crystal might do.

The hops, I would assume, are similar to the Fullers ESB clone given in the article...something like, all in 0.5 oz, at 60, 15 and 8 minutes.... Challenger, Northdown and EK Goldings. Maybe have to increase the amount since 1845 is a slightly bigger beer. But could be a starting point.


----------



## natnoo (15/7/06)

Beer Krout

I did a Fullers esb clone recently using the "clone brews" book.
I't was my 1st extract brew. 

I've been kit and kiloing for two years with good results but the esb clone was by far the tastest! And most expensive!

It was bitter and fruity and quite strong, not watery like kits can be. I can't really descibe it much better. Inexperience i guess.. 

Overall I was quite chuffed with the results and so were my friends.

Nath


----------



## jimi (15/7/06)

1845 has its primary yeast strain in the bottle so you can harvest the yeast off it and use it for your clone. Thats if you can get your hands on a bottle, I haven't been able to find a bottle shop in SW Syd that stocks it :angry:


----------



## Beer Krout (16/7/06)

The back label of the bottle states:

"A blend of amber malt and goldings hops results in a delicious, fruit cake aroma, full bodied malt and a dry hoppy finish. "


----------



## Beer Krout (16/7/06)

Wyeast 1968 is the "Fullers strain" of yeast.
Apparently Alexis and Chariot malts are a types of barley from the UK.

Initial recipe ideas were from here.

Brian gives the colour a 16 SRM here. So I ajusted my recipe with dark crystal.


----------

